# Everything is gone



## DJiLAND (Nov 29, 2021)

Last weekend there was a leak in my studio.
I found this out on a Monday morning and everything was messed up.
Altogether, more than $30,000 of gear was damaged.






The leak started from a crack in the air conditioner coil. Water poured from the ceiling.
There were my outboard and Dutch&Dutch 8C speakers.






I moved my gear out of the room to avoid falling water.
(My company's hallway, nice view!)






Rack under the leak point was showered with gypsum water!






The desk became a lake. There was my iPad, a Loupedeck CT, a Softube Console1 and a Console1 Fader, etc..
Even the Eve sc203 speaker got soaked. The driver of the speaker drank a lot of water.
Of course, d&d 8c also drank a lot of water. I think they won't have to drink water for a while. 






Rip…

I have more pictures but found out that I can only upload 5 pictures
What an Exciting Monday Wow!
I was thinking of buying a Synchron Brass, Dorico, and Polybrute for the last time this Black Friday. But unfortunately that seems impossible now.
The positive part is that I finished the deadline last Friday.
Now my room has a true wet sound haha


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2021)

Hopefully this will all be covered by your insurance, though that doesn't make up for the disruption. Thankfully you finished your project first!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh no… What a disaster! I hope your insurance will eventually sort you…


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh no, what a nightmare...hope your insurance covers it and you get back to making music quick.
Guess you liked the dry sound of your studio more


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 29, 2021)

Bloody awful to discover this when all you want to do is make some music. I really hope you can get back up and running soon, although I guess it is going to take a while to get the insurance money and sort out replacing your gear. I hope your data is ok (or you have backups). Sorry to hear this mate!


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you for your warm support. It gives me a lot of comfort. Unfortunately, there is no insurance to cover this. Not hopeful, but I'm looking for a way. First of all, I'm making a list of disaster-affected equipment. When I wake up, I hope this is a dream.


Markrs said:


> though that doesn't make up for the disruption. Thankfully you finished your project first!


I think this is very fortunate. If this had happened a little sooner, I wouldn't have done my job.
There's a bit of work left to do, but it will work somehow. (Write a report, make a score.)



wahey73 said:


> Oh no, what a nightmare...hope your insurance covers it and you get back to making music quick.
> Guess you liked the dry sound of your studio more


Actually I'm used to very dry room sound. Now I'm going to enjoy the wet ones too 



Zedcars said:


> Bloody awful to discover this when all you want to do is make some music. I really hope you can get back up and running soon, although I guess it is going to take a while to get the insurance money and sort out replacing your gear. I hope your data is ok (or you have backups). Sorry to hear this mate!


Luckily, my PC is out of the room. Outside the room, a cable runs into the room.
(In the end this saved me, but this is not what I was hoping for. I had to buy a 25m Thunderbolt cable for this.)





I didn't lose everything, but I lost one of my backup external hard drives. :(


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 29, 2021)

That is very unfortunate. No to sound condescending, but how do you run a business like that without insurance? That's a big pill to swallow. Maybe the property management company will help you out there.


----------



## visiblenoise (Nov 29, 2021)

Ohh that sucks. I admire that you're still cracking jokes about it though.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 29, 2021)

Ouch... Good luck.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 29, 2021)

Heads up everyone -_ this is why everyone needs to have insurance._


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 29, 2021)

DJiLAND said:


> Last weekend there was a leak in my studio.


Very sorry this happened :(

Hopefully there is a silver lining for you somewhere.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 29, 2021)

Maybe he is located somewhere that type of insurance is not an option, it's obviously not the US in that picture.

Anyway, agree. I hope you can salvage some stuff and the road to get back up and running is short!


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 29, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> That is very unfortunate. No to sound condescending, but how do you run a business like that without insurance? That's a big pill to swallow. Maybe the property management company will help you out there.


Thank you for your kindness and advice. I belong to a company and my personal equipment was damaged in the company's studio. Perhaps the company is insured, but the coverage is unknown. Still, I believe my company will help me. And the company rules are probably going to bother me.




visiblenoise said:


> Ohh that sucks. I admire that you're still cracking jokes about it though.


Shakespeare said that those who laugh in hard times are first class. I guess I'm either first-class or crazy now. 




RonOrchComp said:


> Heads up everyone -_ this is why everyone needs to have insurance._


I will now take this photo and do insurance sales with my experiences.
Maybe this will be my second job and will help me recover it.
Or... maybe selling insurance will be my main job. haha 




Zanshin said:


> Maybe he is located somewhere that type of insurance is not an option, it's obviously not the US in that picture.
> 
> Anyway, agree. I hope you can salvage some stuff and the road to get back up and running is short!


As you said, I'm not in the US and insurance for these things is not as common in our country as car insurance. 
Rather, health or medical insurance is very common.
Insurance related to fire or flooding is often purchased by the building, but it seems that the typical small rental studios in my country are vulnerable to this.
I have learned a lesson from this.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 29, 2021)

very sorry


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh man, that _sucks_. So sorry! I hope you can get some kind of reimbursement -- from the company or the building. My studio was burglarized years ago. I lost only about a tenth of what you've lost, but luckily I had insurance that had me reasonably well covered. This is a good reminder to me to make sure my insurance is robust enough to cover me should disaster strike. My general advice to everyone: hang on to those receipts and serial numbers! You may very well need them.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 29, 2021)

DJiLAND said:


> Thank you for your kindness and advice. I belong to a company and my personal equipment was damaged in the company's studio. Perhaps the company is insured, but the coverage is unknown. Still, I believe my company will help me. And the company rules are probably going to bother me.


If it happened within the company property, surely they are liable (and insured).


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2021)

What a nightmare! I hope it's possible to dry and repair most parts!

I remember a story of the 80s around here... a studio was burglarized by some amateurs who were suspected by the police rather soon. In their panic they dropped the equipment in a lake. The studio owners went fishing for their equipment but the only part they found was the 8-track tape machine (heart of the studio in the 80s). They cleaned and dried it with a few hair dryers placed around for two weeks. After that this machine still worked(!) but from there on the reels made a squeaking noise.

It looks like you need a sack of rice to dry everything...


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 29, 2021)

Great, thanks for giving me nightmare dude!  

Seriously, i can only imagine how you feel.


----------

